# Lettermans top ten reasons there are no blacks in NASCAR



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2008)

David Letterman's Top 10 reasons why there are no black NASCAR drivers:

# 10 - Have to sit upright while driving.

# 9 - Pistol won't stay under front seat.

# 8 - Engine noise drowns out the rap music.

# 7 - Pit crew can't work on car while holding up pants at the same
time.

# 6 - They keep trying to carjack Dale Earnhardt Jr.

# 5 - Police cars on track interfere with race.

# 4 - No passenger seat for the Ho.

# 3 - No Cadillacs approved for competition.

# 2 - When they crash their cars, they bail out & run.

AND THE NUMBER ONE REASON WHY BLACKS CAN'T BE IN
NASCAR........... ...

#1 -They can't wear their helmets sideways.


----------



## Witchblade (May 25, 2008)

I like.


----------



## Splash Log (May 25, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2008)

"When they crash their cars, they bail out & run."


----------



## clemson357 (May 25, 2008)

No way letterman said that


----------



## vader (May 25, 2008)

noway he said that but still funny


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 26, 2008)

because they have too much pride to get in a day-glo multicolored jumper and get into a day-glo multicolored car and drive in a circle a few hundred times.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> because they have too much pride to get in a day-glo multicolored jumper and get into a day-glo multicolored car and drive in a circle a few hundred times.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 26, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> No way letterman said that



yeah, I know.  I just copied and pasted the email.  Still thought it was funny.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


>



thats a nigga. thats not a black person.


----------



## Mista (May 26, 2008)

He looks black to me.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 9, 2009)

There's no trunk space...so no thumpers or ghetto blasters.

Competition rules won't allow for hydrolics or spinners.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't get used to following the car with the flashing lights....





Officials won't approve Chase Car, opposite of before mentioned Pace Car......

Speaking of Police Cars have you guys seen the new Carbon Motors Cruiser, looks pretty cool.....


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 9, 2009)

fake: snopes.com: Black Nascar Drivers


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Speaking of Police Cars have you guys seen the new Carbon Motors Cruiser, looks pretty cool....



Police Car for Police | Carbon Motors Corporation


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Police Car for Police | Carbon Motors Corporation


It has an Infrared Camera so that next time a date runs and hides you can track her down, also the back seats can be hosed down so after your tryst with your usuall post date hooker you can sterilize it for the next nights adventures........


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2009)

They did have Leroy Watermelon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

maniclion said:


> It has an Infrared Camera so that next time a date runs and hides you can track her down, also the back seats can be hosed down so after your tryst with your usuall post date hooker you can sterilize it for the next nights adventures........



HMMMnnn...

Maybe our local buddy Charles Barkley will
get the "hooker/drunk/police" alert function on his?




One of my XGFs (Late last year)
Had a gym membership to the ritzy place where barkley, kerr, nash, and a bunch of other douchbags WO.
$149 a month, and she was so rooted to the PYMT that sh never went outdoors w/me to climb or hike or adventure!?!?!

Annnnnnnd, she's history
(twas hot though)
--------------------------------

BTW Manic,

"Your Ma was talkin to me and she tells me how to live!?"


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> HMMMnnn...
> 
> Maybe our local buddy Charles Barkley will
> get the "hooker/drunk/police" alert function on his?
> ...


I can't listen to you right now cause my head is like a sieve.....


----------

